# Bindings For Never Summer Proto HDX



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello everybody. I am considering buying the Never Summer Proto HDX 152cm and I was wondering what bindings you guys would recommend. I am 5 feet 6 1/2 inches, wear a size 10 1/2 boot and I weigh 133 lbs. I am also thinking about getting the Ride Hi Phy boots so if anybody has experience with those that would be helpful too. 
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MThompson said:


> Hello everybody. I am considering buying the Never Summer Proto HDX 152cm and I was wondering what bindings you guys would recommend. I am 5 feet 6 1/2 inches, wear a size 10 1/2 boot and I weigh 133 lbs. I am also thinking about getting the Ride Hi Phy boots so if anybody has experience with those that would be helpful too.
> Thanks,
> Matt


so many threads and posts about the same thing man!!!!

for bindings the choice is seriously personal, nobody has the right answer. This deck is so middle of the road that you can ride bindings at either end of the stiffness spectrum. 

I have '12 Malavitas on mine and LOVE them.

The following would be my shortlist of alternatives:

-cartels
-now ipo
-k2 company

There are nothing wrong with these other brands that all make great contenders: Flux, Ride, Rome, Flow, Raiden..... Here are some of the reasons I don't like them : lack of canting, metal baseplates/frames, don't like step in...

The bindings I like are all tops in their class with mostly plastic/carbon/fiberglass construction, traditional 2 straps, plenty of cushioning underfoot, some mild canting....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

In other words, the choice of bindings is more about the bindings that you like than about the board they're going on.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> In other words, the choice of bindings is more about the bindings that you like than about the board they're going on.


Well with a complete noodle or like a NS Raptor I would say that the selection would be a little more critical, even if still almost as variable across a selection of riders. 

But with a mid-stiff all-mountain twin...can't really get MORE option-ey that that.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

MThompson said:


> Hello everybody. I am considering buying the Never Summer Proto HDX 152cm and I was wondering what bindings you guys would recommend. I am 5 feet 6 1/2 inches, wear a size 10 1/2 boot and I weigh 133 lbs. I am also thinking about getting the Ride Hi Phy boots so if anybody has experience with those that would be helpful too.
> Thanks,
> Matt


You should really think about the non-wide version of that board (regular Proto HD)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I ran a set of K2 Formulas on mine once last season and didn't think it was a good match as the Formula is more of a budget binding. I ended up running the Now IPO with medium and/or firm bushings all the other dozen times. It was a great combo. My buddy also tried the board out with his Forum Shakas and really liked that combo as well since the board has a nice flex in the waist with the stiffer tip/tail.


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> You should really think about the non-wide version of that board (regular Proto HD)


To answer "jdang307", I am 15 and just beginning to grow. My feet are supposed to stop around size 13 so I'm getting the HDX so I can ride it for at least 3 seasons.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> so many threads and posts about the same thing man!!!!
> 
> for bindings the choice is seriously personal, nobody has the right answer. This deck is so middle of the road that you can ride bindings at either end of the stiffness spectrum.
> 
> ...


What don't you like about metal baseplates? I'm guessing you're talking about the aluminum parts used on ride bindings?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*short answer: comfort*



tecknojoe said:


> What don't you like about metal baseplates? I'm guessing you're talking about the aluminum parts used on ride bindings?


I rode Ride Contrabands (which were a turd in every way) for about 30 or 50 days a couple years ago:

Things may have changed in the last year or 2 but there are several things I don't like about metal base/frames/discs.

1. Metal disc underfoot is significantly uncomfortable compared to softer plastic on impact.

2. flex is more organic on plastic frames, more comfortable imo

3. metal frames are usually multiple pieces screwed/wrenched/allen keyed together, which eventually loosen and jiggle, plastic stays solid.

4. the same thing happens when you have metal inserts, metal screws, metal discs and metal frames, shit changes size between temperatures and the metal discs will often loosen and require regular tightening. 

I see no reason to make metal bindings these days, I ride everything/anything, don't need or want em.

Durability is not really an issue either, plastic is pretty good these days.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> I rode Ride Contrabands (which were a turd in every way) for about 30 or 50 days a couple years ago:
> 
> Things may have changed in the last year or 2 but there are several things I don't like about metal base/frames/discs.
> 
> ...


valid points. I've been using ride for 7 or 8 years and I've liked them a lot. I'll say that when they went to the "wedgie" footbed style it makes them super comfortable and great for hard impacts. I haven't had many issues with things coming loose or shifting around. I really like the all aluminum ratches, since those seem to be the first thing to break on bindings for me. I also have recently learned the value of buying top dollar bindings over trying to save extra cash and buy the bottom end ones, the quality was phenomenal on my Ride Alphas.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My contrabands had the wedgie footbed. Still feels like standing on a cold rocky beach before paddle out compared to plastic.

To each their own, I found the k2 auto uprises that I switched to to be a bit "dead" feeling and over-cush (which wasn't that comfy because I found myself overtightening to compensate trying to wring some feeling out of them) if that is possible (also their step in and "auto" tech were dogshit compared to Flow or traditional 2 straps). The Malavitas I'm using now are invisible, literally I do not feel them, they are the sickness.

Considering my miserable track record for demoing anything ever I will probably ride 'Vitas forever unless someone gives me something else to try.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I rocked my Proto HDX last season with my '10 Union Flite's, and my '13 Rome 390 Boss. The Rome bindings were amazing on it. The Union's were promptly retired. I now ride my 390 Boss on everything. I'm hoping to either pick up a pair of Targas this season or some NOW IPO's. Boots are first for me though. Anyway, I really liked the 390 Boss on my Proto HDX. A lot.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

MThompson said:


> To answer "jdang307", I am 15 and just beginning to grow. My feet are supposed to stop around size 13 so I'm getting the HDX so I can ride it for at least 3 seasons.


Yeah go for the HDX


----------



## Jbanga (Nov 21, 2013)

I ride the HDX 155 and I paired it with the ride Maestro bindings. So far I put a good 4 days in and they feel great. Flexibility and response with the board is remarkable not to mention they look like they were made for the Proto. Hope that helped.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> My contrabands had the wedgie footbed. Still feels like standing on a cold rocky beach before paddle out compared to plastic.
> 
> To each their own, I found the k2 auto uprises that I switched to to be a bit "dead" feeling and over-cush (which wasn't that comfy because I found myself overtightening to compensate trying to wring some feeling out of them) if that is possible (also their step in and "auto" tech were dogshit compared to Flow or traditional 2 straps). The Malavitas I'm using now are invisible, literally I do not feel them, they are the sickness.
> 
> Considering my miserable track record for demoing anything ever I will probably ride 'Vitas forever unless someone gives me something else to try.


Mine (Uprises) are sitting in my garage. I don't go back to them, but can't sell them either. Don't want to waste them.

2012 Vitas were damn nice. Want to try a new brand (flux, union, salomon hologram) but they were comfy and I didn't battle them at all like I did the Uprise and now my current binding the 390 Bosses.


----------

